# Cool turtle picture I took Saturday



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

picture shot with gopro on camera mode


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good pic!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is great!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice! GoPros just seem to be able to do it all!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

That is a really cool pic!!

(hope you killed that trigger lurking in the rear)


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure I shot that one this pyramid was loaded with big trigger


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like foxtrotuniform's posted for ya last week, cool pic!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/off-shore-reports-449234/









Jimmy


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn remoras don't leave anything alone do they?

Great pic man!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

That would make a coll magazine cover.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Damn remoras don't leave anything alone do they?
> 
> Great pic man!


I call them Democrat fish !:shifty:


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice picture.


----------

